# Yankee Attack



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Today, this Florida man was minding his own business watching the alligators go by and enjoying some 'shine and fried bread.... At the distance you could hear the mailman revving the air boat engine up to make up for the extra load...my mind went "wife mail orders are coming"...boy was I wrong.
Some package from Yankee land arrived...me, kind of suspicious...(you never know with these damn Yankees)...opened it carefully and what do you know...cigars!!!!! Some Yankee decided that this Bubba should try some Diesel.
James...(@jmt8706 )that was a cool gesture of your part, have not smoked any of them so it will be a pleasure going through them.
Much appreciate it man... And I hope you have read "The Art of War"


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn Yankees!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Boom! Nice hit @jmt8706!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Way to go @jmt8706!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit..

Thought yunz got mail delivered by mosquitoes down there

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------

